# "off Piste" near Bakewell ?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi All,

Planning on camping at Bakewell as we are hoping to do one of those Julia Bradbury Railway walks in the near future.

Is there any known "Wild Camping" places round there.

We plan then to go to Brighton. So a good spot somwhere in between that you could recommend would be grand.

Many Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

or anywhere in the peak district ?


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

ccc site at castleton also a few campsites at edale there is a nice haunted pub in buxton/ashbourne call bull ith horn thats nice to you can look it up on the internet


----------



## mikel (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, we used to live in Bakewell and the council allow use of two car parks for overnight stops, both handy for Monsal trail. One is at Bakewell Showground and the other at Monsall Head hotel. Check if this still applies with Derbyshire Dales District Council who own both sites.
Mike


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know about wild camping sites but if you're interested the Camping & Caravanning Club Bakewell site, which is actually at Youlgreave, is good. There aren't any WCs or shower blocks, so it's almost wild, and the views are lovely.

Chris


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I regularly parked in the car park of the Devonshire Arms in Pilsley when I was working on the Chatsworth Estate (dry stone walling).
Free as long as you frequent the pub :lol:


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

theres lots of lanes in the area that one can pull in and rest over out of the way at this time of year or sometimes use the carparks of the trails as long as you pay and display,


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

theres lots of lanes in the area that one can pull in and rest over out of the way at this time of year or sometimes use the carparks of the trails as long as you pay and display,


----------

